# 6/16 Report C-Horse



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran deck on the C-Horse today. Plan was to try to catch a wahoo. Fished inside 100 fathoms all day. Got 6 bites, hooked all 6, caught 5 losing a hoo at boatside. Days tally......1 KM, 1 Mahi, 2 wahoo, 1 Blue Marlin. A great day at sea ! Thank You Mr Eric and Miss Jeanne (they recently acquired a nice 38' Bertram and are the nicest folks you could ever hope to meet) I hope you enjoyed your first ever trolling trip....btw Mr Eric was angler for all fish, the blue was right around 200, put on a spectacular display (thank god he helped wear himself out), was caught on a TLD 25 w/#30, although we didn't have a tag it was a legitimate, regulation catch n release. Special thanks to my longtime bud Capn Shaggy who I haven't fished with in 12 years and who had never seen this boat until setting foot on it this morning......way to make it happen Capn......


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

We didn't use the riggers today


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

The trip was fantastic, all due to the great team work of Alan and Cptn Shaggy. Alan is a fishing machine!!! Hardly ever took a break from rigging, working lines and when the marlin had my arms and legs on fire, Alan would really work the blue up to tail out jumps. First time for me on a blue marlin, wahoo and dolphin.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Great report and great job on the blue.


----------

